
An array of eight SN76489 sound chips playable via USB MIDI - sohkamyung
http://little-scale.blogspot.com/2018/01/oct-sn76489-midi-array.html
======
FigBug
If anybody wants to play an SN76489 in their favourite DAW, I found an open
source emulation and turned it into a VST plugin.
[https://github.com/FigBug/SN76489](https://github.com/FigBug/SN76489) Also
did a SID (Commodore 64), PAPU (Gameboy) and RP2A03 (NES).

Windows / Linux users can get binaries from my website: www.socalabs.com Linux
users can compile themselves.

~~~
bartread
That's extremely neat. I'd quite like to use it with Ableton. Can it be
compiled for OSX?

EDIT: Ignore me, I'm an idiot - just seen you offer Mac binary downloads for
all of them. Nice work.

~~~
FigBug
Sorry, that was a typo on my part, I meant Windows / Mac users can get
binaries -- Linux users can compile...

------
mhd
It's been a while since I've heard someone mention the Master System, and
especially its sound. There's been a lot of work done to interface or use
systems like the C64, the NES and the GameBoy for sound production. Adding a
second SID to the C64 is somewhat common, there are several MIDI modules and
even (contemporary) software for producing sound on the system. GameBoys seem
more prone to be used as output devices, although there are some trackers
available that run on it natively (better get some backlight if you want to
use it in a DJ set).

I've been looking at this recently, as I thought about doing some computer
music and the restraints of both the output and (if actually using such
systems for the softwarwe) the input would seem like a good way to constrain
the learning experience. Didn't encounter lots of references to the Sega side,
though. It seems you can still buy that chip for cheap, as opposed to e.g. the
SID or Pokey.

------
Marazan
I have a few of these chips in my desk. I was building a slightly less
ambitious 2 SN76489 synth using a Teensy LC as the brains.

Some kind of wiring/soldering snafu has me stymied though. Works fine on the
breadboard but fails on the strip board

------
mmjaa
Very inspiring!

I have 8 Oric Atmos machines which I've been collecting for just the purpose
of having an 8-voice synth, based on the Orics' sound chip, the venerable
General Instrument AY-3-8910 .. and now I've got even less excuses than usual
not to get this project rolling. :)

------
8bitsrule
I'm confused by this 'splitting the pitch-range' to create two channels idea.
Does this mean that a given channel must stay within that range? (What happens
when the playing track goes outside of it?) Is custom software required for
this trick, or custom hardware?

------
seertaak
I'm not sure about that sequence but the sound of the chip is lovely... nice
experiment!

------
NietTim
This is also really cool for eurorack and other modular synthesizers!

